
How I Write: Start with a Series of Sincere Sentences - zan
https://markan.me/series-of-sincere-sentences/
======
LHopital
I don't know but it seems like a poor article. From what I know, every time
you write an Idea, you should always conclude it with an example explaining
your point. Like for example, take your first guideline * Once idea per
sentence At the end, you could add an example to explain your point.

